# Imitating with car badges.



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

This really grinds my gears...








Poor photo but CDi AMG C220?!? Really?!?

Ra!

Anyone else suffer with this rare mental condition?


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

lol, no but it reminds me of an episode of "The Garage" (english mechanics in spain) where a young lad bought what he thought was an M3 convertible in red, then the garage boss "Jock" had to politely show him the M power badge that was stuck on the rocker cover was in fact just the imitation badge, that someone had peeled off the boot lid.. Whats even worse is you could see on the boot lid where it once was stuck with the remaining double sided foam still visable.. 

Goes to show, takes all sorts.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Vtec yo!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I once bought a Prelude Type R too, didn't stay like that for long though!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

It's always worse when the badge they stick on is from another manufacturer too


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

Got to agree. It looks terrible. Am I the only one who also dislikes 'de-badging'?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

You don't like de badging ? 

I wish manufacturers didn't even put them on, except the manufacturer logo. I think everything looks so much neater being symmetrical and without writing all over the place, easier to clean too!


----------



## Greenie (Apr 21, 2015)

You're not the only one, the amount of 'replicas' i've seen is unbelivable! ST's, RS's and even a golf R32 badge on a 1.4!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

mally said:


> Got to agree. It looks terrible. Am I the only one who also dislikes 'de-badging'?


Having just de-badged mine I'm bound to say yes 

First time I've ever done it and it was for practical reasons. Cleaning around the lettering/numbers was fiddly and time consuming and when I eventually machine polish will make the job easier.

Plus it's fun embarrassing one or two cars at lights from time to time


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I saw a micra gtr the other day lol


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> I saw a micra gtr the other day lol


Now that's one Q car I'd defo have


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

A180 CDi AMG, I think it comes from Merc like it though....poor show

M badges on the sides of every BMW nowadays...so bad


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I've always debadged my cars, looks so much cleaner. Although i've left the Type-R badge on the Accord, wouldn't be right to take that one off.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Shiny said:


> I've always debadged my cars, looks so much cleaner. Although i've left the Type-R badge on the Accord, wouldn't be right to take that one off.


Mines got no model name as standard but if it did it'd be removed

Left the gti badge atm though


----------



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

Kimo73 said:


> I saw a micra gtr the other day lol


There's an m-sport cavalier somewhere in lincoln, will snap it when I see it next.

Or a few years ago when every 19yr old was sticking 16v badges on a Saxo VTR :wall:lol


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> I saw a micra gtr the other day lol


There's a Ferrari one round here somewhere lol think they are sticker badges


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Ha, these are all brill!
Had a mate with a V6 24v turbo sport type r fiesta 1.1 :thumb:

Had two kickers in the boot though so you could hear if any of it was true


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah it's funny.

Also never understood why peeps would buy bumpers/grills and other body parts to make their standard vehicle look like a S or M version etc etc.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I do quite like the transformers badges you sometimes see!


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

I wonder if removing or adding badges would come under "Modification" when it comes down to a claim on the insurance?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

^ good point, didn't think of that.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Maxtor said:


> I wonder if removing or adding badges would come under "Modification" when it comes down to a claim on the insurance?


Don't even take the chance! For the sake of a call let insurers know everything.

I checked when I de-badged mine, no charge but was required to notify I had de-badged. Simple way of looking at it is if you do ANYTHING to change appearance of performance and it can be as innocent as painting callipers to putting in a K&N air filter better to let them know rather than run the risk.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I have a e61 525i and the badge is already off. I would be happy to put m sport body kits etc on because I like the looks but I wouldn't ever badge it up as an m sport.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I know what your saying mdc250 but what if your car was de badged at the factory? It's not then a modification, how would the insurance inspector know when it was done etc. I doubt they would even see it or care unless you've removed manufacture badges 

But I do agree you might as well tell them


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I've declared my debadging, calliper painting, retro fit areoblades, or as Malcolm McLaren once said, "...the whole bloody lot!"

Arguably badging your car up as something it is not or making it look like a performance model could increase the theft exposure. Don't gamble with your insurance, let your insurers decide if it is they need to know and note the changes on your policy.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a very small discrete lotus badge on the glass on the rear of my vx220....lotus did build it after all ..


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Clancy said:


> I know what your saying mdc250 but what if your car was de badged at the factory? It's not then a modification, how would the insurance inspector know when it was done etc. I doubt they would even see it or care unless you've removed manufacture badges
> 
> But I do agree you might as well tell them


I think it's noted on the paperwork, I may be wrong I've never bought a brand new car!

As for insurance assessors you may well be right it's just not worth the risk IMO. Once dealt with a a guy where insurer was looking to void his policy on the basis his car had painted callipers, thing is he bought it like that and genuinely believe he was none the wiser


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

When I tinted my rear windows I rang my insurance ( Aviva) so they kindly charged me another £80.00, so now its recorded I have to tell any insurance company I use so must be costing me more. Wish I hadn't told them now.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm booked in to have my rears tinted in a week or so; never thought about it costing on my insurance.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Someone who works on the same site as me has a mk2 Punto with a M Power badge on. Makes me laugh every time I see it lol.

Sutty


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

We've got a 1.6 Golf TDI 'Type R' a few doors down. :lol:

I've been considering taking the R badges off the S Type for sleeper appeal but might not even bother if it causes insurance issues.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Tsubodai said:


> I'm booked in to have my rears tinted in a week or so; never thought about it costing on my insurance.


depends who your with im with tesco they didnt charge me anything fro rears (fronts would have) sometimes you get a fee for changing the policy ring and enquire first


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Its never bothered me one way or the other. I do grin from time to time on the 1.6 BMW's with 'M' on the back or 2.0 diesel mercs with 'AMG' etc. but that's all the attention it gets from me. Its all got much blurrier with manufacturers selling 'M Sport' and 'AMG Line' type styling packs now though.

Here's someone's Merc C Class 250 BlueTec diesel AMG Line, so people do this...







...


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I thought about debadging purely so that boy racers would leave me alone and stop trying to race/cut me up etc.
At one point any early 20's **** in a Subaru seemed to want to provoke me. Surely putting on a 1.6 badge would reduce risk :lol:


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

alan hanson said:


> depends who your with im with tesco they didnt charge me anything fro rears (fronts would have) sometimes you get a fee for changing the policy ring and enquire first


I will do. I got charged an admin fee as I rearranged the start-time for the cover when I was able to pick the car up sooner than expected so I'd expect they'll charge for that at least.


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Saw a nissan qashqai with big chrome letters on the back the other week spelling out '187 BHP' ha ha wouldnt mind but looked like Stevie wonder had stuck them on


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Yeah it's funny.
> 
> Also never understood why peeps would buy bumpers/grills and other body parts to make their standard vehicle look like a S or M version etc etc.


Being young myself(under 25) I can see why ! Not that I ever would myself mind but with the Insurance prices and petrol prices and road tax etc etc etc, that come with having a real st or m3 having a replica you can have the looks without the deep pockets

But still please anyone don't ever do that to you car I absaloutly hate replicas ! ! ! Nothing worse Ive seen an m5 replica once which actually turned out to be a diesel!!! Looked just like an m5 though ha ha :lol:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Yeah it's funny.
> 
> Also never understood why peeps would buy bumpers/grills and other body parts to make their standard vehicle look like a S or M version etc etc.


The funy thing is car MANUFACTURERS are the worst for this.

M Power?
AMG Line?
S Line?

This is the only kind of re-badging I would consider :lol:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Yeah it's funny.
> 
> Also never understood why peeps would buy bumpers/grills and other body parts to make their standard vehicle look like a S or M version etc etc.


I know loads of people that put Different front bumpers on their Cars, what's wrong with that?

Corsa sport with a Corsa GSI front end.
Golf GTI with R32 front end. 
Hell, I'd even put a Zafira VXR kit on our standard Zaffy... I wouldn't, but just for this purpose, I would :lol::lol:
Although I would put a Zaffy SRI spoiler on our car! :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## BRYHER (Aug 19, 2008)

Anyone got a Kia SOUL, could badge it as an R-version!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Jag 63 said:


> When I tinted my rear windows I rang my insurance ( Aviva) so they kindly charged me another £80.00, so now its recorded I have to tell any insurance company I use so must be costing me more. Wish I hadn't told them now.


When my taxi got written off they didn't even mentioned the slight tints on mine, had never declared the tints either, must admit , at the time I thought it was privacy glass from the manufacturer as it was so well done


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Jag 63 said:


> When I tinted my rear windows I rang my insurance ( Aviva) so they kindly charged me another £80.00, so now its recorded I have to tell any insurance company I use so must be costing me more. Wish I hadn't told them now.


But isn't an extra few ££ worth it if they refuse to pay out in a claim??


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Jag 63 said:


> When I tinted my rear windows I rang my insurance ( Aviva) so they kindly charged me another £80.00, so now its recorded I have to tell any insurance company I use so must be costing me more. Wish I hadn't told them now.


It's not recorded anywhere, only on your policy with Aviva!

However, when you apply for insurance you are specifically asked if your car has been altered or modified, so you have a duty of disclosure to tell any insurer about your windows.


----------

